# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task for the Month of September 2007

## pj

Sorry about being so scarce lately.  The month of August was just a blur of activity and I had almost zero time to spend online.  Thanks for the placeholder pj.  Here goes:

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month. During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task: find a pack of playing cards and remove one card.  Report back on the card you selected.


Advanced Task: Using water, sculpt an animal and bring it to life.  It can be any animal, real or imagined.

----------


## pj

(I'm away on a little vacation.  Borrowed this computer to record this short lucid.  Basic task for September accomplished!)

I am awake at 3:30 and decide to try Clairity's WILD method.  After what seems like ten minutes or so, I feel a "shift."  I do a nose RC and am lucid.

I sit up in my hotel room, throwing off the covers.  The room is dimly lit; everything is in shades of gray and shadowed.  I will light, and the room illuminated somewhat, but there are odd bolts of colored light shooting through my peripheral vision.  I sit there on the bed, studying my hands and marveling at how clear they are and that there are no anomalies with them.

I get up and walk over to the worktable, "knowing" I'll find a deck of cards on it.  There is; they are blue, with a pattern back.  I cut the deck, dropping several cards.  The card at the bottom of the stack in my hand is a non-face diamond, with many diamonds all over it.  The ones in the middle are all solid, while the ones away from the center are transparent.  If I close one eye or the other, I see two different cards with different patterns.

I put the cards down and walk through the door.  (I mean through it - didn't open it... just passed through.)  I walk into the hallway and turn toward the Lobby, looking for Moonbeam.As I approach the lobby, several DCs pass me but none responds to Moonbeam's name.  Then a large but thin (and very beautiful) glass dog walks out from the lobby, passing me on the right.

I enter the lobby.  It is like a modest inn lobby would have been in the 20's or 30's, with a glass case full of cigars.  I ask the man behind the counter if he knows where I can find Moonbeam.

I am suddenly awake.

----------


## Moonbeam

Look at that show-off! ::lol::  JK, congrats!

Last night, I had a non-lucid playing a game with very strange cards.  Then I had a lucid in a grocery story, and I reached in my pocket to get a card, but unfortunately it was just a grocery list. ::roll:: 

Not good enough, I'll keep trying.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::shock:: 

Congrats pj.
That was quick. 
 ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

Soooo, what are the tasks?

----------


## Moonbeam

The basic task is to find a card, like a playing card, then report what it has on it.

I don't think Seeker chose an advanced task yet.

----------


## DreamHerb

thats a piece of cake. ill do it tonight.

----------


## peppy

I'll try next time i get lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## Caradon

Congratulations PJ! I liked the glass dog, I have a good picture in my mind of what that must have looked like.

----------


## pj

Borrowed a computer again here this morning...

The easy task is to find a pack of playing cards, select one and report back what was on it.

The advanced task is to conjure up a glass dog.  (just kidding)

 :boogie:

----------


## Iamerik

I did have a dream involving cards yesterday... I was going to play cards with my friends but we ended up arguing because they gave me too many cards. I had to count it several times for them and I got more cards in my hand every time I counted... Also a few cards were missing so we used... Clay tablets with small holes in it indicating what card it was.  ::roll:: 

Still, I was too busy arguing to actually look at my cards so I'll try again. I wasn't completely lucid either. Feeling lucky tonight, I'll see if I have anything to report tomorrow.  :bedtime:

----------


## Moonbeam

Where is Seeker, anyway?  We need tasks!  

Pj, I think we should just go with yours.  A glass dog, it is.

----------


## The Question

If I have a LD ever....I will try the card one, but i still want to try the one with the blue bridge even if there is no award I think that one seems mysterious!

----------


## Seeker

Well, lucid 4 times last night and never remembered to do a task.  I did make a Dachshund fly though.  Pesky little thing was jumping up and grabbing my ankles while I was attempting to get airborn.  Weiner dogs fly real good!!   ::D:

----------


## Lunalight

> Weiner dogs fly real good!!



Well, I _would_ think they are more aerodynamic than most breeds.  Gonna try the basic task, I think the advanced will be quite a challenge.  Not that I don't like challenges...game on!

----------


## tai

Wow. I think I'll try the card one, as "sculpting an animal from water and bringing it to life" may be a bit, um, challenging.  ::shock::

----------


## Iamerik

No luck last night, didn't became lucid. Too busy trying not to get killed by a bear.  :wink2: 

Ooh the advanced task is difficult! If I become lucid I'll make sure to do the basic first, and then see if I can do the advanced. I've always had a lot of control over water for some reason. And if the thing I'm trying to do has the potential of killing me it usually works!

----------


## pj

Hey, Seeker!

What IS the advanced task?

----------


## Clairity

Wow pj, you are quick (and I'm glad my technique was helpful)!!

Congratulations!!  :boogie: 

and now that I'm back home.. it's time to get get my lucidity on!!  ::D:

----------


## Adam

> Wow pj, you are quick (and I'm glad my technique was helpful)!!
> 
> Congratulations!! 
> 
> and now that I'm back home.. it's time to get get my lucidity on!!



I will second that! For the first time - I know I can do these tasks now! Just hav to remember to do them when lucid lol.

----------


## MisterHyde

Well, being new, I don't want to brag, but I cannot wait to get stuck into this.  I'm lucid pretty much every night, and I love to get badges and medals!  Cards and water animals...ok, let's go!

----------


## Michael

shit, the first one is very easy... I have a deck of cards on my nightstand thats been there for years, and i see it a lot of times in my LDs. ill probably have it tonight or tomorrow night. do I just post the story here? Ive never done a lucid task, or read any of them until now.

----------


## DrTechnical

Earlier in the evening, my two year old woke up crying. I went in to coddle her and my wife ultimately got her back to bed. The dream ...

I wake to find my daughter in bed between us. I then hear crying coming from the stairwell. I get up and walk over to find my daughter climbing the stairs but stuck half way afraid to proceed. I grab her and bring her back to bed with us, only to find her duplicate already there. I place the one in my arms next to the one in bed but facing the opposite way (so they're lined up head to toe). Not sure why I did this?

I realize I'm dreaming and head downstairs to grab a card and perhaps do some flying. I grab a deck from the desk in the library and proceed to the night light in the kitchen. I open the deck and pick an arbitrary card. An ace of clubs. The A's are in the right locations (UL, LR). However, above and below the club are two puzzle piece characters. I grab one more card out of curiosity and it's more bizarre. A wild card with four options, one of which was a jack of diamonds - I forget the others. Anyway for the record - ace of clubs.

I am about to go outside when i hear more crying. I go upstairs and my wife gets up and heads to the bathroom. My daughters get up out of bed, but one is now a girl about 4 I don't recognize. She says to the two oyear old "go over and give daddy some kisses". I'm on the floor to greet here and she gives me three big kisses. The two girls then sit next to me.

I ponder this and then realize that the 4 year old looks just like my little one but older and with straight hair. I consider whether this is my minds projection of how she will look when she's 4? The dream then fades and I wake very clear minded.

----------


## naikou

Ah, crap... I suck at finding things (like decks of cards, and blue bridges, and dreamviews members, and fires, and vines, and the easter bunny, and leprechauns).

HOWEVER! I will accomplish this task! If I have to do 3 WBTB's per night, and spend every waking moment of my Lucid Dreams (er... wait, "waking"?) searching for a deck of cards, I WILL GET A SHINY BADGE THIS MONTH.

(How's that for self affirmation?)

----------


## DreamHerb

Harder than i thought..... i had a very lucid dream last night though... it was very interesting.

It started with me and my sister walkin around my town. We were outside of the local grocery store and we're heading home from it. On the way, the bridge near my house there wasa bunch of punks, (i saw them yesterday, they called me a faggot) and surrounded us. 
They dangled me over the bridge, but i knew they were screwed befre they started. 
You dont know who you're fucking with boys..... as one of them dangled me by my feet over the water, i grabbed his legs, pulled him into the water and flew back up to the bridge. 
The other punks left running scared, then my sister turned into elizabeeth hurley, and daaaayyummm it was some gooood dream sex, right there on that bridge. 

After this, she turned back into my sister and we went back to my house (i always have sex with my sister in dreams, even though id never think of it in real life) 
We got back to the house, and my mom, and 2 brothers were there. 

Apparently there were marijuana crumbs left all over the house, but they werent from me, i just got home, but i got blamed for it the second i got there.

I remember seeing a nug of pot in the bathroom, and wondering how it got there. 
In he dream i blamed my brothers, because  i knew it was them. 

at the end of the dream someoone told me about some super mario bros concert, and i went to buy tickets from this kid who was sitting in my basement playing video games (i havent seen this kid in real life in about 3 years) he was taking magic mushrooms before this concert, and i woke up before i could give an answer.

Interesting dreams ive had this week....

----------


## Moonbeam

DreamHerb--that is an interesting dream, but it should go in your journal rather than in the task thread.  It's early, I could be wrong, but I don't think you did the tasks in it. ::lol:: 

Dr. Technical--Way to go! :boogie: 

Michael--yes, just post the dream here when you do one or both of the tasks.

Anyway, I managed to do the card task last night.  

--I'm at my Dad's house, sitting on the courch in the living room. I'm instantly lucid. I look around for a moment; the furniture is different and there is carpet on the floor, and the colors are very bright. I think something that I want to do, but I think I better do the card task first or I might not get a chance. So I go to the telephone table, open the drawer, and pull out a deck of bicycle cards. I open the box, and the cards spill out, with one left in my hand. On the back it is just a regular blue bicycle card, so I am worried that it will just be a three of diamonds or something when I turn it over.  Instead, most of the card is covered with leaves and vines. At the top is a man's head, and the leaves and vines are growing out of his head instead of hair. There is writing under his face, but it keeps changing and I can't get a good idea of what it says.

----------


## Toxin

Cool tasks, I'll probabbly try them tonight.

----------


## MisterHyde

These are just two fragments from an epic lucid dream I had last night.  The complete thing took half a page in my Word document of a dream diary.

_I was standing in my garden, giving my PA (I don't have one, but in my lucid dreams, I am a successful businessman) lessons on how to make money the way I do.  I saw massive black clouds and told her to watch them.  I turned the clouds into a tornado, first they swirled slowly, then got faster and faster until I couldn't control the tornado.  A TV fell from the sky and smashed into my neighbour's garden along with a lot of black dust, and a chest of drawers fell into my garden and the garden was covered in the same black dust.  I looked at my PA who was freaking out, asking whether I had done that.  I told her I did and she freaked out more.  I saw she had a glass of water and remembered the challange.  I made a horse appear on the surface of the water.  It was transparent, like the water.  I made it gallop on the water for a few seconds before my PA's screams distracted me and it collapsed back into the glass of water.

Later on we were following a professor and a man being interviewed for a job at a university.  I told her I could influence the man to get the job.  She asked how.  I told her it was like a magician, who forces a card on an unsuspecting victim.  She frowned and asked how.  I told her to pick a card and not tell me.  I "sensed" her, then "sensed" the pack of cards and from the middle of the pack I pulled out the king of clubs.  She asked me how the hell I had done that, I told her it was just something that only worked in the dream world._

Is this what you were after?

----------


## phoenelai

Okay, I have to just make a water animal, seems way fun!

And with time allowing ...ride a lolloping emu (now with 50% more english gentlemen).

 ::banana::

----------


## pyroguy305

If I ever get lucid again.. i will surely try advanced task.. that sounds fun.

----------


## NeAvO

I did the first one but thought the advanced one was something different  :Sad: 

Lucid Task!!!

I have done the lucid task after over a month long dry spell. My dream started out with me being in the middle of a forest, it was very dark and there was no stars. I heard the sound of bombs in the background. Suddenly looking out into the forest, I saw a cloaked man with a hood on. He started running towards me as if he was going to attack me. I then realised I was dreaming and punched him. I started to completely annialate him. He then jumped into a tree. I went to the tree and phased my arms through it trying to grab him but he had disappeared, the tree then stuck to my arms like glue, when I tried to pull my arms out the the tree. The exterior of the tree would stretch and follow my arms. I then leaned backwards using my weight to free me arms. I then made myself really strong and pulled the tree out of the ground and I spun around and threw it into the air releaing my arms. I then set fire to the tree just because I was annoyed. I then had the lucid task come into my head, I reached into my pocket and pulled out a pack of cards and grabbed the ace of spades from the top!!!

I then tried to remember the advanced task but thought it was summon an animal, so I summoned a dog made from glass. Then I woke up, I got excited because I just did the lucid task  ::D:

----------


## pj

> I then tried to remember the advanced task but thought it was summon an animal, so I summoned a dog made from glass. Then I woke up, I got excited because I just did the lucid task



Oh no!!!  I was JOKING about that, because it was a random event in my dream!

Methinks you should get credit for this.  I'll certainly argue on your behalf.

Ahem...

I think he should get credit for this.

----------


## NeAvO

> Oh no!!! I was JOKING about that, because it was a random event in my dream!
> 
> Methinks you should get credit for this. I'll certainly argue on your behalf.
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> I think he should get credit for this.



Oh no it's fine, I don't need to have done the advanced task, I'll just try again  :smiley: 

Besides I still did the pick the card one, so that's still the smaller task.

----------


## Clairity

> I realize I'm dreaming and head downstairs to grab a card and perhaps do some flying. I grab a deck from the desk in the library and proceed to the night light in the kitchen. I open the deck and pick an arbitrary card. An ace of clubs. The A's are in the right locations (UL, LR). However, above and below the club are two puzzle piece characters. I grab one more card out of curiosity and it's more bizarre. A wild card with four options, one of which was a jack of diamonds - I forget the others. Anyway for the record - ace of clubs.



Ok.. *ACE* of clubs and the *JACK* of diamonds! Congrats!!





> I go to the telephone table, open the drawer, and pull out a deck of bicycle cards. I open the box, and the cards spill out, with one left in my hand. On the back it is just a regular blue bicycle card, so I am worried that it will just be a three of diamonds or something when I turn it over. Instead, most of the card is covered with leaves and vines. At the top is a man's head, and the leaves and vines are growing out of his head instead of hair. There is writing under his face, but it keeps changing and I can't get a good idea of what it says.



A card that is alive and changing.. now that's cool!! 





> _I saw she had a glass of water and remembered the challange. I made a horse appear on the surface of the water. It was transparent, like the water. I made it gallop on the water for a few seconds before my PA's screams distracted me and it collapsed back into the glass of water._



That horse sounds so beautiful.. I'd love to have seen it!





> _I told her to pick a card and not tell me. I "sensed" her, then "sensed" the pack of cards and from the middle of the pack I pulled out the king of clubs. She asked me how the hell I had done that, I told her it was just something that only worked in the dream world._



"_something that only worked in the dream world_".. very nicely put, and you pulled the *KING* of clubs!





> I then realised I was dreaming and punched him. I started to completely annialate him. He then jumped into a tree. I went to the tree and phased my arms through it trying to grab him but he had disappeared, the tree then stuck to my arms like glue, when I tried to pull my arms out the the tree. The exterior of the tree would stretch and follow my arms. I then leaned backwards using my weight to free me arms. I then made myself really strong and pulled the tree out of the ground and I spun around and threw it into the air releaing my arms. I then set fire to the tree just because I was annoyed. I then had the lucid task come into my head, I reached into my pocket and pulled out a pack of cards and grabbed the ace of spades from the top!!!



Nothing like a beat down to start a lucid dream off right  ::D:  (but what's with the trees?)  :tongue2:  and you pulled the *ACE* of spades!

Congrats to you all!  :boogie: 

I had thought that the "card" task would be pretty boring but now I'm kinda psyched about giving it a try.

I really want to do the "sculpt a water animal" task as well! I will definately give both a go this weekend!

----------


## Adam

I will be doing this tonight  ::D:  Can't wait!

----------


## Moonbeam

LOL Neavo's dream!  I think you should get a gold badge, since you did what you thought was the advanced task.

----------


## lagunagirl

sweet, i wanna make a liger!  ::banana::

----------


## Moonbeam

I'm trying for a snake, that is the easiest animal I think.  I tried last night in a basin of water, but no go.

----------


## NeAvO

> LOL Neavo's dream! I think you should get a gold badge, since you did what you thought was the advanced task.



I'm happy to just get the card one, it's the first time I've done the task and I am just happy to have completed the basic one  :smiley:

----------


## Vortex

I completed the first task last night... in a ND, without any intention to  ::shock:: :

I was in a large open plan office type building, I'd just slumped down in a soft chair, when I noticed this weirdy guy in the corner grinning to himself... I ignored him, next thing I remember he's come up behind me and dropped a whole deck of playing cards all over my lap, laughed to himself and walked away. I collected them up and stood up to pick up the last ones from the floor, the guy was just going out of a door on the far side of the room so I flicked a card at him. (It's a trick I remember from school, where you spin the card on its edge very fast as you throw it, it makes it fly in a fast spiral towards your target) It hit him on the back just as he was going through the door. I sat back down in my chair thinking that was it, and the next thing I know he's looming over me again grinning madly while holding the card in his outstretched hand with the cards face inches from mine, and says - COOL! I look at the card it's the Ace of Coins. He drops the card in my lap and is gone.

Playing cards developed from Tarot cards, diamonds were originally coins in the tarot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suit_(cards)

----------


## Seeker

> I'm trying for a snake, that is the easiest animal I think. I tried last night in a basin of water, but no go.



Remember playing with clay in grade school?  Snakes were always the easiest animal to make!  

Great start everyone!

----------


## Iamerik

This was my first LD ever since I know that term, and joined the forums. Which was about a week ago. But I've had several before without really knowing what it was, or doing anything to get them. Natural LD's baby!  ::banana::    This one was natural as well (besides doing RC's during the day I did nothing, and I didn't become lucid because of an RC) but it didn't last long.

The dream events before I became lucid are irrelevant IMO, because I was teleported to my room just before that happened. I had been dreaming for a long time already.

So at some point in the dream I was teleported to my home. Just before entering my room I became lucid.*I look around, and see a girl/boy lying next to my bed. She looks dead. 'Nevermind that, I should complete the lucid task!'. So I told myself there was a pack of cards on my desk. And hey, there it is! I pick it up and drop several cards while doing so. I draw one card and it is... Er... It was smaller than what a playing card should be, and it was white with small black lines on it (to write on). 'How boring'. I took another card and it was an ace spades. 'Hmpf. It'll have to do'.  Suddenly I become very dizzy and just before I hit the ground (the girl/boy was gone) my dream ends.*

If I get a LD with more control and time I'll try the advanced task.

----------


## Clairity

> *I look around, and see a girl/boy lying next to my bed. She looks dead. 'Nevermind that, I should complete the lucid task!'.*



LOL!! Way to prioritize! And you also got the *ACE* of spades!

Congrats on completing the task!!  ::D:

----------


## Maroon_Sweater

Yay! I did it ^.^ Usually I`m not a very good lucid dreamer, but I got it.

The dream started with me as a dolfin. Don't ask why, it's a dream. As I moved around, I noticed I was in a swimming pool. Apparantly I was supposed to be doing tricks or something. I thought of the deck of cards, but I didn't know how I was supposed to get them if 
1. I had no hands.
2. I was stuck in a swimming pool.
Suddenly I looked down and saw something red on the bottom of the pool. I swam down, and saw it was a deck of 'Bicycle' cards. I think that's the brand name. I saw that they were open, so all I needed to do was get my card out.
I did it with my nose.
XD.
I know dolfins can sometimes dig with their noses up to over a foot deep, so I pulled out the third card from the top. It was the Ace of Spades. The picture of the big spade had a ribbon around it that said something, but I didn't read it. Or didn't remember.
Then I turned around and swam right out of the pool, into space.
I was still a dolfin, so I had to get back down. When I was halfway there, something started pulling me backwards, but I pushed against it and landed on the ground as a little girl.
Apparantly I was the 'spirit' of the dolfin. I represented it's personality or something like that. Playful, fun, I even had blue hair. You know. Stuff like that.
I remembered the second part of the Task, which I was looking forward to. I looked around for some water, and found a small pond a few feet away.
I walked over to it and began sculping a chicken, but when it flew, it wasn't normal.
Next I sculpted a dog, but it's legs didn't work right.
Suddenly, I remembered something someone told me once about putting your soul into artwork. Once, my mother told me that mine was quiet, calm, and graceful. At first I thought of a swan, but I sculpted a fox.
I couldn't believe it when it came to life, it was amazing. The detail was unimaginable. It's movements were fluid, and it began running around my feet. Then everything evaporated into white. It began running away, so I followed it into a forest that just began from nothing. I followed it all the way through the forest to a waterfall.
When I looked around, the fox was gone, but the woman in the black dress from my dream before was standing across the water.
I tried to run towards her, but I tripped and fell back into consciousness.
Finally. First task of the month completed.

----------


## Belisarius

My friend and I decided to play cards and then I became lucid(more like semi-lucid, I remember thinking, well I'm not dreaming but I'll do the task anyway).  The first card I drew from the deck was a 10 of Diamonds, I drew several others later, but I can't remember what they were.  As I was doing this with my deck of normal cards, my friend started to shuffle a deck of steel cards, I thought it was pretty cool at the time.

----------


## Adam

> I found myself back at this space station, again standing in this room with this stand in front of me with the TV screen. I remembered I had already been here before, maybe they had called me back to do some more tests on lucid dreamers?
> 
> I looked to my right and *NeAvO* was there, but he was not happy, he couldn't get lucid for them, I chuckled to myself as I knew I could hehe. Poor *NeAvO* walked out... So again I looked into this screen and _when I saw the words lucid, I became lucid!! I looked up at this woman monitoring me, and smiled. She smiled back. I took it that was my cue that I could leave. LUCID TASK! I thought to myself, but where the hell am I going to find some cards on this space station.
> 
> There were a couple of weird people about now, I said to them "I really need to do the task of the month, can you tell me how to prolong this dream and increase the vividness?" and this guy looked at me and say "push the button."
> 
> I looked over at this other stand and there was a button on there, so I pushed it. Things didn't really get any clearer, but they were fine anyway so I thought I would just get on with finding some cards.
> 
> There was this big fella, he said he would help me get some and took me outside. So we were talking around and I was talking to various space DC's asking them questions but no one would reply!! "You're all so boring, you're not talking!!" I kept saying to them, they hardly even acknoledged me! There were some really ugly space people too, really weird guys. 
> ...



Damn space DC's  :Sad:

----------


## Adam

Okay - this dream followed the one above, I thought I would post them both as the above was an attempt and made me laugh, this is my achieved talk!!!!!





> *FINALLY!!!* I have completed the lucid task of the month, after 9 months of trying haha! And I thought I was some kind of lucid guru - guess not!
> 
> I am going to be doing this again as I was disappointed with how I did it, so will no doubt try again on my next LD trip 
> 
> 
> So I was in this room on the space station (OMG how many more times am I going to be back here?!?!) and I am sitting on the floor, on this chair in front of me is a girl, she is very pretty, I tried to talk to her as she was really upset, and I wanted to hug her, but she was pushing me away - You can't do that, I thought, then I realised its because I was not lucid yet - _and with that, I became lucid. Don't you just love that transitional feeling of reality within dreams when you go from dreaming to lucid, feels amazing, it reminds me of the matrix, you know what Agent Smith takes over another body, I kind of feel a little like I would expect that to feel when I get lucid from DILD.
> 
> Anyway, now she is a bit happier to comply, since I now OWN her and this dream. She smiles, I give her a hug and ask her if she would like to help me find some cards to do the lucid task. She smiles and nods and we stand up. Now in my flat there are a set of cards sitting on top of my DVD player in the lounge and have been for months, so I know how to find them, but we are on this damn space station (AGAIN, for those who have not read my DJ, I had about 5 separate dreams on this damn thing, the DC's are funny though).
> 
> ...



This is as close as I could get to it lol

----------


## Hazel

I haven't been able to get lucid in a while (probably because I haven't been able to WBTB, since I have school.) But since this is the weekend, I'll be able to do it tonight.

----------


## NeAvO

> I haven't been able to get lucid in a while (probably because I haven't been able to WBTB, since I have school.) But since this is the weekend, I'll be able to do it tonight.



I have faith in you my young apprentice  :smiley:

----------


## Serith

I tried the basic task this morning.  When the dream started, I was approaching the border of two lands.  One was like our world, more specifically, I think it resembled the western USA.  The other was much stranger, a supernatural forest realm, inhabited by all sorts of strange things.  I was on the less strange side, going closer to the border.  I passed through some sort of building, going to the uninhabited border zone, where I was caught and arrested by the military.  I was handcuffed right next to the border, which was a thick stone wall, with the only entrance a thickly barred doorway.  I was left alone by the border, where I realized that I wasn't from the ordinary side, I was from the forest, and could call for help from the other side.  

When I did, I found myself in the forest.  Several creatures, which I remember little about, broke through the gate, and the border moved forward, with the forest quickly growing.  The former borderland, where the forest had been comparatively lifeless, grew even more until it looked more like a jungle.  I became aware that I could use the magic in this area, and used it to make a tree grow very quickly.  At this point, I realized the only explanation for these events was that I was dreaming.  

 Fully lucid, I decided to practice telekinesis, and noticing a pencil sitting on a table in front of me, I easily lifted it with my mind.  Then, I decided to try and turn it into something else, and remembering the basic task, attempted to turn it into a deck of cards, but instead it became a single bicycle playing card, face down, which I brought towards me and dropped into my hand.  

The back looked mostly normal, but the white border around the edge was about twice as thick as normal. I turned it over, and the other side was nothing like any playing card I've seen.  The background was the same as on the back but lighter.  At the top, it said Tomatoes, and there was a picture of several tomatoes on the bottom.  In the center, in smaller font, it said, "use tomatoes to teleport instantly in lucid dreams" (I wonder if it'll work?).  After studying the card a while to be sure I'd remember it, I once again lifted the card into the air with my mind, and attempted to transform it into a sphere of water, so I could try the advanced task as well. While trying this, I blinked, and woke.

----------


## TheTimeKeep

I attempted a WILD for this challenge, I tried the way requiring sleep deprivation lol. Anyways, Ill skip the strange feelings since every has already read about them, but one thing interesting was I had the  ::shock::  smilie moving across my screen of vision all over the place, it almost woke me up! Anyways, going into the dream from the start with the intent in mind, I find myself in a field with grass and a few scattered trees. It's over-casty (my favorite kind of weather) and I see a stump in the middle of the field. Before I try to conjure up a deck of cards I figure I'd try some flying. I jump into the air Neo style and come to find this is and island in the shape of a sloppy circle. The most striking thing (and it really shouldnt have been) was that it was a plain as an island. So after that breif moment of flight I hover back down over the stump and feel myself losing lucidity/dreamstate. I try a dreamspin but it doesnt work. Quickly I do an RC by rubbing my hands and-Success! Im back in the dream world. Knowing I'm on some borrowed time I conjure up a deck of cards by waving around a wand I apparently had in my pocket. The deck resembles one my late grandfather had and when I pull a card out the entire deck/card is semi-transparent, it had an outline. I see 3 diamonds going from upper left to lower right but am unable to decipher whether they are red or blue (transparency and all). After fooling around for a little bit (Continent hopping and all that) I finally am awaken by the sunlight in my bedroom.

Oh, one quick edit. So you get the feel of the area, it was windy and about 60 degrees. The texture of the landscape was pastely, I cant really describe the feeling, yet the colors themselves were _very_(Yay  :smiley: ) realistic


Funnest. Dream. Ever  ::D:

----------


## mylucidworld

> I attempted a WILD for this challenge, I tried the way requiring sleep deprivation lol. Anyways, Ill skip the strange feelings since every has already read about them, but one thing interesting was I had the  smilie moving across my screen of vision all over the place, it almost woke me up! Anyways, going into the dream from the start with the intent in mind, I find myself in a field with grass and a few scattered trees. It's over-casty (my favorite kind of weather) and I see a stump in the middle of the field. Before I try to conjure up a deck of cards I figure I'd try some flying. I jump into the air Neo style and come to find this is and island in the shape of a sloppy circle. The most striking thing (and it really shouldnt have been) was that it was a plain as an island. So after that breif moment of flight I hover back down over the stump and feel myself losing lucidity/dreamstate. I try a dreamspin but it doesnt work. Quickly I do an RC by rubbing my hands and-Success! Im back in the dream world. Knowing I'm on some borrowed time I conjure up a deck of cards by waving around a wand I apparently had in my pocket. The deck resembles one my late grandfather had and when I pull a card out the entire deck/card is semi-transparent, it had an outline. I see 3 diamonds going from upper left to lower right but am unable to decipher whether they are red or blue (transparency and all). After fooling around for a little bit (Continent hopping and all that) I finally am awaken by the sunlight in my bedroom.
> 
> Oh, one quick edit. So you get the feel of the area, it was windy and about 60 degrees. The texture of the landscape was pastely, I cant really describe the feeling, yet the colors themselves were _very_(Yay ) realistic
> 
> 
> Funnest. Dream. Ever



Congrats, sounds like you had fun. I have never tried a task of ther month, i might give the basic task a try.

I'm just going to have to find a pack of cards from somewhere.

----------


## Oneironaught

I did the card one last night... kind of: in a *non*-lucid dream. I know it doesn't count but here's a briefing:

I was doing a magic show on stage. I had an audience member pick a card - any card - from the deck. My assistant (one of my brothers) collected the deck from the audience as I stepped back stage to plant the card under a mat on the stage.

When I came back out, I asked a different audience member what the selected card was so I could produce it in an "unexpected manner". He said a card name but it wasn't the card I hid under the mat. Since I was concerned about messing the trick up, I then asked the one who selected the card what the suit and value it was. He, thankfully, answered correctly and the audience confirmed what he said.

The chosen card was the 3 of clubs.

----------


## Wildman

Well, I had an LD last night, two actually, and tried the basic task (I forgot what the advanced was....). I basically succeeded, but I didn't do precisely what the task asked for, so hopefully this is still valid! This is kinda long, I don't actually start the task till like the 4th paragraph for those who want to skip. Anyways, here's the copy paste from my journal:


I start out with a team of 3 other people, at this strange sort of rowing competition, knowing that I have no experience whatsoever in this and that I shouldn't be here. The fact that I'm dreaming doesn't click right away, and I have to go through with the competition. Basically we have to place our inflatable raft on this long pool, get in it, row to the finishing area where we have to jump onto these beams above us and do some weird synchronized moves. The judges then give us a grade. There are 3 runs, one where the raft goes very fast, one where it goes slow, and one where it goes even slower. Apparently, we're not the ones controlling the speed of the raft.

 The first run is a disaster, since I have absolutely no clue what I'm doing and just try to imitate the others. The second run is basically the same thing. I remember the third run a bit more distinctly. We start out trying to get the large raft out of the water, and the captain is yelling at me to help pick it up. At first I think that we're just trying to empty the water out of it, but I realize they want to flip out around completely. We do so, and I realize there's a dry side under it with seats. We get in, and start the run, and still do pretty bad.

 After that, I end up at this sort of locker room, and our team coach is there, extremely pissed off at our performance. There's this fat guy too who's basically criticizing us endlessly. After a bit of reflection, I realize that I would never really be in any rowing competitions like this since I have no experience in it, and realize I'm dreaming.  The fat kid is still yelling at us, so I basically tell him to F off and say this is a dream. To make sure I'm fully aware of everything, I try to remember a couple calculus formulas in my head. I then walk out of the room, and onto a large outside terrace, and realize the building I was in was a large log cabin in the mountains. I see a large mountain to my left, past a protective railing. There is also a big tree right next to me, and a pool nearby. The air is fresh, and I see 2 nice looking girls nearby, and we make out for a while. 

I eventually decide to do something a little more productive, and the girls disappear. I think of flying to the mountain, but feel a bit unsure of myself: everything's so realistic that flying seems sort of intimidating, especially that I'm a bit afraid of heights. I try to nonetheless, and jump up into the air. I think I hit one of the tree's branches though, and go back down. I suddenly remember about the lucid task. However, I sort of misread it, and I thought it was just reading a card, not picking it out of a deck. Oh well, hopefully this still counts. There's a bench near the railing, and I turn my back to it. I think to myself that when I turn around there will be a deck of cards there, then think to myself something like: "Why waste time making a full deck if the task is just to look at one card?" ( ::doh:: ). Anyways, I turn around and look at the card. Everything about it is perfectly clear, but when I look at it there's suddenly two cards side by side. Every time I slightly shift my vision or focus on one to memorize it, another card appears. I concentrate and try again to memorize the cards I see. I remember, from left to right: The two of diamonds, the three of clubs, the three of spades, and the 8 of clubs. Eventually there's like 8 cards, and satisfied at what I've memorized, I look away. 

I try to remember what the advanced task is, but it doesn't come to mind (even after I woke up it took me a while to remember). My brother appears, and I point to a room and tell him: "There's a computer in that room, go check dreamviews and tell me what the advanced task is", to see what would happen. The dream faded out before he came back, though.

----------


## DreamHerb

last night i had one of the most lucid dreams of my life, and i could think about these tasks VERY clearly in the dream.... i rummaged through my drawwrs in my room for a playing card, and i found one, with my idetification on it (picture, name,school ect.)
Very lucid i could tthink this entire time.

----------


## skysaw

I completed the water-animal task. Haven't written up my official entry in my journal yet (I'm always behind!) but here's the part that has to do with the task:

I was very clear on my intention to do the water task. I decided to summon a beach scene in order to have a good supply of water. I started to repeat the words "I need beach... sky... sand... sun!" And the scene slowly started forming. At first it was very cartoonish, but during the first minute or so of the following action, it started to become more and more real.

The beach was much like an ocean beach, but was obviously of much smaller size, as I could clearly see the shore on the other side, and there were hardly any waves. I waded ankle deep and cupped my hands together to hold a small amount of water. I gently lofted it into the air, and it came back down as a family of small ducks made entirely of water, which quickly swam away.

I was extremely lucid at this point, and all aspects of cartoonishness had vanished. I began scooping more water, and tossing it gently to the sand, where most of the scoops formed into small animal statues. First a couple more ducks and a tiny swan, then a few dogs. I had attracted a bit of a crowd, and some of them started requesting certain breeds of dogs, most of which I had never heard of. I was satisfied having completed the task, and moved on to other fun things.

All in all, pretty darned good I think!

----------


## Seeker

Sorry for the delay, all badges given out I think  :smiley:

----------


## Adam

WOW I am Orange  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## derb

ok so heres another of my oh so few success stories...

its been a few days since i actually had this dream, so sorry if its lacking details.


i bacame semi lucid in a room, and started looking at my hands making them deformed with my will, like i sometimes do when i am just becoming lucid.
i cant really remember what the room looked like that much, but it was like a chilled out, americanish bedroom/sitting room. i was sitting there, then became fully concious of the fact that i was dreaming, and got up and looked around. i think there was a man sitting somewhere behind me, but i knew he was just chilling there, so i  didnt really care. i remembered the task, and so i went over to a desk, and looked around on it hoping there was a deck of cards, and found one sitting in the drawer. i took one out, and looked at it, and it was a normal 9, with a 9 in the top left, and bottom right corners, but under the nines were all four signs. 
i then drifted away into waking life, having completed what i had come to do.

after this dream i fell back to sleep, which is part of the reason i cant remember it vary well.

----------


## DreamHerb

today i had an afternoon nap, and i became EXTREMELY lucid again. THis time i found more playing cards, although they were just normal ones..... i found some with 2 numbers on them, and i found blank cards as well. 

I will try the animal one tonight

----------


## Serith

I tried the advanced task this morning, I may have completed it, but it was a long lucid dream, and parts are hazy.  The dream was split into several segments, so I'll just type up the relevant one.

I had been lucid for a while, but the dream was fading, so I tried to move as much as I could, telling myself I would have a false awakening, and when I sat up in my bed, I could tell I was still dreaming.  Everything seemed somewhat hazy, so I turned on the light, and when I glanced down at a pile of stuff at the floor, everything became very vivid.  I went upstairs into the kitchen, and turned on the water faucet.  I mentally diverted the flow of water, so that it would collect in a small sphere in the air, about the size of a baseball.  The sphere then hardened into some sort of metal, non shiny, about as flexible as a ball of tin foil.  At this point the scene subtly changed without my notice, so that not only was it my kitchen, it was also a forest.  In the middle of several trees, I attempt to sculpt the sphere into a bird, but it turns out really badly, about like you'd expect it to look like if you were to take a ball of foil and try to sculpt it into a bird.  

At this point my memory is a little uncertain, but I vaguely remember the scene becoming more like my kitchen, and opening some sort of package.  Next thing I remember, I have a lifelike, but non-living fish, which looked like a small pike.  Since I still thought I was completing the task, I suspect I made it from the material that the sphere of water became, but it's equally likely that I absentmindedly picked it up from somewhere else.  I filled my sink with water, and placed the fish in it.  As I tried to bring the fish to life simply by willing it to happen, my vision began to fade out, but as it did, I felt the fish begin to move.

----------


## Sandform

I completed the basic task.

After being lucid for a while and searching for Freddy Cougar just because I wanted to kick his ass...

"Hmm, what should I do?"  Little charector me thought to himself absentmindedly.  "Oh, that card thing."  I walked over to my new dream desk.  I thought of an outline for my deck of cards (I see the outline in my mind, and thus is created in my dream), while moving my hand across my field of vision so that my deck of cards will be solid ater I don't see where it was originally.  I pick up the card....and its just a picture.  It was just a very large picture, until it split in two.  It then turned into like a fact sheet or something.  It was talking about Sir ector (good).  It was in spanish first, then in english.  It said things like "died october 15thb"
btw, yes that is a b...the spelling was horrible on the card, every other word was mispelled.

----------


## Sleep Surfer

> sweet, i wanna make a liger!



LOL 


I'm new here, but will give this task a shot tonight hopefully.   :smiley:

----------


## jefe

Last night I had an LD where I was in this very strange place.  I was on a large platform of rock which seemed to be floating above a lake full of lava.  I remembered the task of the month, so I walked over to a dark corner expecting to find a deck of cards.  I found a red box with two decks in it.  Uno cards?  I never found out as I woke up before opening it.

I managed to chain a few LD's together, and later I was in a kitchen.  I looked on a shelf and found a deck of cards.  The first one I looked at was nothing special: an ace of diamonds.  The diamond was hollow; that idea surely came from this thread.  So I grabbed another card hoping for something more interesting.  This card had small images of four playing cards on it, the queen of each suit (imagine the four of clubs, but no numbers and where the clubs should be there is a picture of a card).  Weird

----------


## DreamHerb

I barely completed the advanced task last night.

I was in my driveway in dreamworld, and it began to rain around me. after awhile of being in the rain, I became lucid, and aware i was dreaming. The second i became lucid, the water animal task shot into my mind, and excited me so much i almost became non-lucid. 

As i looked around me, i harness the raindrop flow with my mind, and it was very very hard to do. At first only a few water drop were under my control, they i had a sky full of water droplets, moving wherever i wanted. 

It was very hard to shape the water, i wont lie. But eventually i made a small fish.

----------


## Xaqaria

If you want to skip through, orange=semi-lucid, red=lucid

The first thing I can remember is driving around in some car that was somehow automated, or possibly sentient. It drove itself and seemed to respond sometimes to voice commands. I was in the car with another person.For some reason we had stopped; I think because The car had been driving without lights on and it was extremely pitch dark outside. Then, I was going to drive the car myself, but I decided to prop the door open and sit and eat something first (there was food in the center console for some reason.) 

Once we wanted to drive, I closed the door but realized that the lights would only go on with the door open, like the dome light in the car but this was effecting the headlights too. The other person in the car suggested the car didn't want the lights on because we were trying to avoid being seen by someone (mafia?) who was coming to find us. At some point I god out of the car and was standing by the trunk and the third (new) person in the car said that they were coming after us because of the bag of expensive clothing he had. He said that he had over $100,000 worth of expensive clothing with him, and I realized that this was true because the pants that were in my hand, that I had been wearing to work (in RL) had a tag that said $100 dollars on them (actually not that expensive, but for me they are. The RL version of these pants were bought at the salvation army)

The dream at this point made a scene skip and I was now being dropped off by the other people and the sentient car on some suburb street at night and do some sort of business at a house involving the expensive clothing. I went to the house and the people who lived there were people I had known as a child (in the dream) but now they were somehow involved on the otherside of the mafia pants issue. The mother and a son who I had gone to school with but now was a tough mafia thug were arguing when I realized this so I tried to duck out before they noticed that I was on to the set up, but they noticed when I left. I had this big bag of clothes on my back so I was having a hard time running away and the guy came out behind me. I turned and fell backwards and started trying to push myself away from him with my feet. It was really dark out and I couldn't really tell what he was doing but it looked like he was holding a gun. 

At this point I began to be somewhat lucid because I realized that I didn't have a gun, but if I thought I should have one in my pocket then it would be there so I reached in a pulled it out. I shot at him several times and eventually he fell on top of me. He said something like, "You're dead ______. (don't remember my name in the dream. I think it might have been Dinky to tell you the truth; something he probably called me in elementary school)" Then he held his gun to my head and pulled the trigger but it just clicked empty over and over. This made me realize that he was never really going to kill me and was just trying to scare me and I had just gunned him down.

I think my brain decided that this was too sad of an ending because I became fully lucid for a little bit at this point, but the dream went black. When the dream came back in, I was no longer lucid and he was still chasing me but now we were closer to school age children.

I ran in to someone's back yard, and around some fence to where their porch was. There were three rottweilers tied up on the porch barking at me but they weren't much older than a year so they were small and impressionable and I got them to quiet down. I could see the path that the guy chasing me (his name was Dewey I think) would have to take to get to this back yard and there was no back way for him to sneak around. When I saw him coming up, I went up on the porch through a gate. The Dogs didn't bark and looked happy to see me, but I went past them in to the house. I was sure to be quiet since I was trespassing and went straight for the front door. Outside, there was now snow on the ground (it had been summer) and it looked like the front of the house was in a bavarian mountain town. This made me completely lucid again and I flew down towards the snowy street. 

There was a pile of snow in the road and I remembered the advanced task for this month so I made the snow melt out flat, and then made it draw back up in to an animal shape. I didn't really have a particular animal in mind and what came out looked like a cartoon dragon without wings. I decided it needed wings so I tried to "pull" some out of its back but they only grew to little flipper size and wouldn't "pull" out any farther. (I say "pull" because I had the sensation of actually grabbing the ice on either side and pulling out the wings like shaping clay and it even lifted the dragon of the ground when I did it but I never really touched it, it was about 15 feet away from me and about 15 feet tall.) The dragon was now flying around on its tiny little wings and breathing icy wind and I said, "okay now make your own creatures." It flew towards a snow drift blowing like the north wind and out popped what looked like a dolphin with a snail's head that hopped around on its back flipper. 

Now that I was lucid and confident, I called to Dewey to come get me, and he yelled back, but then I woke up.

Heres a five minute MSPaint sketch of the "Ice Dragon"

And heres a five minute sketch of the "Snow Snail/dolphin"

And now back to bed.

----------


## therpgmaker

Finally, I had a second LD, and completed the basic task.

It started with me walking around in a stadium. I was on the main floor, and I walked outside, on a belcony, with stairs leading down to the parking lots. I did a RC, and realized I was dreaming. I tried flying briefly, and then decided to jump off the bacony, and pull up at the last second. It didn't work. Instead, I hit the ground. It didn't hurt, but instead, I felt all tingly where my body collided with the pavement. I got up and remembered the basic task. I asked a bunch of people near me for a deck of cards. I believe it was my brother who handed me a deck. I pulled out a card, hoping that it would be something interesting... And it was the five of kitchens. It didn't really have anything to do with kitchens, other than it said "Kitchens" in the middle. It only had the number 5 on it in the top right corner. In the bottem left corner, there was an egg, and on, I believe it was the top left corner, there was a cartoon eye looking out from the depths of a hole (like when in cartoons, everything is pitch black, except you can see the eyes). I walked down the street with my brother, trying to memorize what was on the card. I then relized that the dream wasn't very clear, so I tried to increase the vividness. Instead, the dream began to fade. I told myself "I might wake up in a FA" so when I woke up, I did an RC, and I was still sleeping. I left my room, and didn't get very far when I woke up for real.

----------


## l00zidman

I played go fish and drew a 2 of smiley faces.

----------


## Fergie1

I just had a DILD about 5-10 mins ago and completed the basic task.
No idea where I was, it was a weird building and I knew the LD was about to end so I found some cards and pulled one out. It wasn't like a normal card, it had "III 24" written across the top and some unreadable stuff along the middle. Like I say it wasn't anything like a normal card.

----------


## peppy

I tried the basic one last night. Although I don't think it counts, I'll post it here anyway.

I was in some town and the people wanted to put me in jail. They had no reason to do that so they made a wanted poster as an excuse (don't ask). There were guards wearing medieval armor and one showed me the poster. My dad started chasing me and so i started to run away from him. I went through some gate then kept running and doing weird jumps along the way. Suddenly I thought "Hey, I'm dreaming" and I rubbed my hands. I remembered the lucid task of the month so I reached into my pocket for a card. I pulled it out with the back of the card facing me. It was one of those normal red and white patterned cards. As I started to turn it round my dream started falling apart. Everything started to go black and I only saw a white corner and edge of the other side of the card.

----------


## Twoshadows

I _finally_ did it. It took camping to get me to have a lucid dream this month.

It's not as long as sometimes, but I'm just glad I got it done.


I remember that I was walking down the street with two friends, when we suddenly saw a group of children dressed in Halloween costumes going Trick-or-treating. The following thougths went through my mind:

"Oh my gosh--it's Halloween. How did I not know? Now it's way too late for me to decorate the house or carve pumpkins. This is such a nightmare--it's just like all those dreams I have about it being Halloween and I'm not prepared. If only this were a dream. But this is too real to be a dream. I mean, if this were a dream, I owuld have already started floating by thinking about the possiblity of it being a dream. But I'm not floating...and I can't imagine floating becasue this is too real....But just for fun, maybe I should try floating....."

And I took off with a big jump and tilted backward until I stopped in a horizontal float on my back.

That was such a thrill to be able to do that when I was so sure that it was real life.

The first thing that came to my mind at that point was to do the Advanced Task of creating an animal out of water. 

I looked in front of me and saw a drop of water form, floating at about eye level. The drop started to grow until it was a little bigger than a basket ball. At that point I started to see it form into the shape of a cat. It was kind of a blobby cat. The legs and tail were all connected to the body and not separate. It was a bit triangular in shape--kind of like a pyramid. (I need to draw a picture and post it).

As soon as it was finished, it landed on the ground....and I woke up.

----------


## Kromoh

Finally I got lucid again. I had been so stressed lately that I didn't even sleep enough at all.

A deep-but-failed WILD attempt made me have a DILD. Pretty long dream it was, got lucid at the end... I'm gonna post it all, so if you want to read the part of the task, go straight to the blue part.


I was at this strange party, and some of my friends were in it. Then an acquaintance told me: "Oh my, Bruno, you are blond!!" (I'm not blond in real life). So I said "Am I?" and continued to walk through that maze of a party. I found a group of girls tha tstarted to flirt with me, and when I asked them if any of them had a cute brother (I'm gay lol), they all laughed.
I was now getting out of the party, and going home. This part is the best one. I went on jumping between buildings, running a la Le Parkour. It was just great. I finally got at my house, only to have my mother ask me if I had brought the car (what? I have a car???). So I just lied to her, and then went back to get the damned car.
As soon as I got to the car park, which was side by side with the partying place, I payed the guy responsible for the car park. When I analysed the change, I could see it was fake money. So I went to the bank just by the car park to get someone to arrest the guy. For soem reason my cousins were now with me. I got completely lost in the building: the more I went down, the higher I was. I finally got to the basement, where I asked for help. One of my cousins yelled "No, don't go there!!". Next thing I saw was me getting killed. There was this huge blade which cut me into pieces. Then I raised from the dead and went back to the guy at the car park, being followed by a police agent.
As soon as I got back at the car park, the guy revealed hsi true form (lol now this is a videogame) He was kind of a demon. Then he hid away. The police officer told me I had to join the 5 people I loved most in order to beat him.
Joinign the people was a great inner challenge. I didn't know whom to pick. I finally chose my mother, my dad, my sister, my cousin and the person I love. Then I went back to the car park and I got togetherr with the five chosen ones, and suddenly the demon guy was screaming and turning back into a human. Once it was done, the police arrested him. I asked the police if I could have a reward, or at least my change back. He said I couldn't, but then I went into the car park and stole a huge piece of gold.

Next thing I remember was me at the bank, and I just knew it was a dream. There was this clerk somewhere, and stairs on both sides. And there it was, a fountain. I decided to make the advanced task and make up a wolf out of water. I chose a wolf because it's the animal I like most; it's kind of a totem to me. Anyway, I used my psychic powers to move the water and made a wolf out of it. It just looked dark and mysteriously at me (pretty much like the pokemon Suicune). He seemed to carry a lot of power inside him. Then I told myself "COOL!" and decided to make one out of fire. The fiery one looked more or less the same, but made of living flames. Not late after that the dream ended.


Coolest lucid task ever. The elemental wolves were just beautiful and meaningful. So dark but friendly a tthe same time. Just like any other wolf  ::D: 

PS: please forgive any typos

----------


## Clairity

Wow.. I am so envious of those who did the advanced task with the water animals.. they all sound so amazing and beautiful!

Well I managed to do the basic (find a card) task but it was a major disappointment.  ::?: 

I have been fighting sinus problems all week but was determined to try to WILD this weekend. I woke up at around 3am and realized that I still had a bit of a sinus headache. I decided taking sinus medication wouldn't hurt anything since it stated that it might cause drowsiness (which wouldn't be a problem as I wanted to go back to sleep anyway).

I took a couple of pills and went to my living room couch to begin my WILD attempt.

I was doing some suggestions and after about 30 minutes, I started to relax and then felt the room sort of "warp" and then sway. I suddenly saw my husband standing next to the couch and it "startled" me lucid!  ::shock:: 

I found myself in an absolutely filthy house. There was trash on the floor and dirty dishes, etc. on the table and counters. 

I walked towards the kitchen and saw two caged beautiful birds on a counter in the corner.



It broke my heart to see such beauty living in such squalor and for a second I thought of releasing them but then two scruffy dirty men entered the room deep in conversation and distracted me.

I suddenly remembered the card task and asked the less intimidating one for a deck of cards. He reached in his shirt pocket and produced a deck.

The first card I pulled out was completely blank except for the word "ACE" on one side.

I knew I could do better so I pulled another card. This card was also blank except for the number "2".  ::?:  I said aloud (more to myself than anyone else).. "2 of what?" and the man smiled strangely and said simply "2 of the deck."

I looked at him thinking that was really helpful and then felt the dream fading.

It was the most "trippy" feeling lucid I have ever had and I definately won't be taking sinus medication and trying to WILD ever again.

----------


## Adam

WOW that does sound weird Clairity - I am thinking about trying my technique tonight, although have to be up early tomorrow so don't know if I should disturb my sleep - Either way if I do I will be trying the advanced task  ::D:

----------


## Serith

Since my last attempt at the advanced task didn't work that well, I tried it again this morning, and definately succeeded.  

Before I was lucid, I was wandering around through a city, totally lost, without good clothes, money, or any idea why I was there.  I found a store similar to a Goodwill store, that was selling better clothes for very cheap, only a couple cents each, but I wasn't sure I could pay even that.  However, in a small cloth bag in the store, I found my wallet, with plenty of money and my ID, and realized that I was dreaming.

I said to the woman behind the counter at the store, "this is a dream", or something like that.  She didn't seem too convinced, so when I left the store, I went through the door without opening it.  Outside it was a nice, quiet neighborhood, not at all like the run down city I remember it being before I entered the store.  At this point, I remembered the advanced task.  There was no water to be seen, so I decided to create some.

Focusing on the road, I willed a section of it to become a small, circular pool, about five feet in diameter.  This was quite disruptive to the dream, causing my vision to fade, and dissapear entirely in my right eye, but after a second it returned, and the pool was there.  

I had decided to create a wolf, and began by trying to mentally lift a large sphere of water from the pool.  I succeeded, but it quickly broke up, so I decided to just form the wolf directly from the pool, lifting the water out into the right shape.  As I made the water take the right shape, it also gained solidity, texture, and color, starting at the paws, and ending at the tail. 

 Once finished, it was as real looking as any normal animal, but it wasn't a wolf, instead it was a yellow, somewhat wolflike dog.  The moment it had become completely solid, it began to move, jumped out of the pool, barking, and then ran off to the right.  I followed it down the street, but then I woke up.

----------


## one

I completed the basic... went something like this.........

i was standing in a massive room, its hard to explain what it looked like, and my friend walked up but he wasn't his age, he looked like a year three'er. and he said hi to me but i noticed he didnt say my name right, he said something that started with an A, not a T. so i did an RC and got lucid. As i like magic tricks, and generally carry a pack of cards in my pocket i looked for the pack, it was there as it allways is. i dropped them and the cards fell out, so i picked one up (just to describe what they look like...  it was queens slipper brand. red pack, the pack i allways use for my tricks as my base deck or deck.) on the other side it had... a cartoon puppy, i dont know why lol  :tongue2: 

well, thats my story

----------


## italianmonkey

yeeeeeeeeeeeeee ::banana:: 

i made my first task!!
(the easy one)
it was a so crappy low level lucid that if it would have been hard for it to be crappier, but it did!

I was an happy boy, happily mated with a beautiful girl (i kind of think i was CloudWalker), sittin in my car thinking about her. Than for no reason at all i thought it was a dream. So i thought, very comiclike: "keep dreaming and have sex with hot girl or get lucid and do the task? hot girl or task?" and then decided for the task.
So i got the deck of cards out of the dashboard, and picked a card.
it had some spades on it and two 5000 written on the sides. I couldn't decide if it was a 5000 or a 10000 of spades.  :Eek: 
then i remembered i had also decided to understand the meaning of the card, so picked un a normal paper sheet from the dashboard. It had small printings of some country banknotes, and i thought it had to do with africa.
than a (maybe real) noise caused me a F.A. in which i wrote all down, which helped me to remember once really awake.

it's not like old good times, but given it's the first licid-ish thing i got in an year, and that till yesterday i thought i had lost my toy definitively, i guess it's something... :boogie:

----------


## Adam

Ah, so close! I knew I wanted to get it done last night too! Thanks for the words of encoragement Clairity, maybe some more for tonight?  ::D: 

Anyway a failed attempt at the advanced:





> Okay I tried my technique last night, became lucid, but failed the advanced task. Because I went to bed a lot earlier than I normally do, my alarm went off earlier, and thus causing me to forget all the details. I also had about 6 random dreams last night, but I dont have time to write them all down as have to leave shortly so will get this one down and another one I had about Burns 
> 
> Okay so tried my technique as I fell into the dream rather than being at the beach where I had hoped I would be so I could do the task I ended up at this shop with the attendant asking for money!_ I was lucid right away, because I knew this was a dream, as I had just WILD. The guy wanted money so I turned him into plastic, he couldn't move. The dream started to fade a little to I studied his plastic face, it kind of looked like Howie's avatar befor he made if negative. I touched his face and satisfied he was plastic enough and my dream was stable I decided to have a look about his shop.
> 
> I stood on the counter to have a look at the top shelf stuff, but they were just boring books. So I looked away and looked back, and they were the naughty ones hehe 
> 
> I then decided I wanted to do the advanced task with Mes Tarrant, well I had planned this, as I know how I wanted to complete the task, so I thought when I turn round to the door I will see her! I looked around but she wasn't there  Okay never mind she might be outside...
> 
> So I walked out the shop and it was a really old dusty road, and I saw a puddle on the ground, I was excited I could do the task! As I skipped up to it (don't ask) the water dissapeared!!!!
> ...

----------


## Clairity

> I saw a puddle on the ground, I was excited I could do the task! As I skipped up to it (don't ask) the water dissapeared!!!!



LOL!! I can just picture you "skipping" up to the puddle!  ::chuckle:: 





> Ah, so close! I knew I wanted to get it done last night too! Thanks for the words of encoragement Clairity, maybe some more for tonight?



 ::banana:: GIVE ME AN "*A*" ::banana:: GIVE ME A "*D*"  ::banana:: GIVE ME AN "*A*" "*M"* "*A*"  ::banana::  

(Crap!! There's no "*A*" at the end anymore.. throws my whole cheer off)  ::?: 

Oh well! 

*You can do it.. yes you can.. you can do it.. etc. etc.*

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ADAM*!  :boogie: 

 ::bigteeth::

----------


## Adam

ha-ha thats excellent! I am definately going to crack this tonight, or at least have another attempt to post!!!

If only more people could get this technique to work  :Sad:

----------


## shadownet

Me and these guys are in a basement.
I was able to summon a deck of cards(which
I summoned into my pocket), then I pulled them out
and threw them on the table. I asked them to pick a
card. When they showed me the card I used telekineses
to lift it out of their hand(I believe the Queen of hearts
was the card) and I brought it to me. I held my hand
palm down with the card right below it, and I set it on fire.

This was my third LD ever. = )

----------


## Clairity

> This was my third LD ever. = )



Bravo!  ::D:

----------


## Adam

> Me and these guys are in a basement.
> I was able to summon a deck of cards(which
> I summoned into my pocket), then I pulled them out
> and threw them on the table. I asked them to pick a
> card. When they showed me the card I used telekineses
> to lift it out of their hand(I believe the Queen of hearts
> was the card) and I brought it to me. I held my hand
> palm down with the card right below it, and I set it on fire.
> 
> This was my third LD ever. = )



Sounds like you need to update your signature then  ::D:  Congrats  ::D:

----------


## ouija

This sounds interesting  :smiley:  As usual I will be attempting to LD tonight. If I succeed and remember, I'll give the basic task a go.

Interesting experiment... if you were to take a random card from a real deck without looking at it, and put it somewhere, then attempt the task... would you select the same card?  :Eek:

----------


## Clairity

> Interesting experiment... if you were to take a random card from a real deck without looking at it, and put it somewhere, then attempt the task... would you select the same card?



Oooooh.. interesting!  ::shock:: 

I think I'll try and find out during my WILD attempts this Sat and Sun. morning.

If I manage to get lucid (and I'm in my house).. I'll report back what I find.  :wink2:

----------


## Citizen

Aah! I am getting so close to being lucid! I can totally feel it! And tonight I am going to a poker tournament thing so hopefully thoughts of cards will be swimming through my head already and if... I mean WHEN I get lucid tonight (positive thinking, my friends) it won't be too hard to focus on drawing from a deck!

Three cheers for me almost getting a bronze medal!

lol jk you don't have to :tongue2:

----------


## zobey

I wish I had read this yesterday.  
I had 3 lucids last night, breaking a monster dryspell.  I was in particularly good control and totaly could have pulled off these tasks!

----------


## zobey

> Me and these guys are in a basement.
> I was able to summon a deck of cards(which
> I summoned into my pocket), then I pulled them out
> and threw them on the table. I asked them to pick a
> card. When they showed me the card I used telekineses
> to lift it out of their hand(I believe the Queen of hearts
> was the card) and I brought it to me. I held my hand
> palm down with the card right below it, and I set it on fire.
> 
> This was my third LD ever. = )



That's f-in' crazy awesome for your 3rd LD!  Congratz! ::bowdown::

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, I must be getting back into the swing of things. Last night I had a lucid dream where I was able to really stretch out and complete the Basic Task in.

Lucid Dream:

I don't remember how I became lucid. My memory starts once I was lucid.

I remembered that I really wanted to try the "Pick a Card" Task. So my first thought was that I needed to find a *deck of cards*. I first tried my pocket. I was wearing my brown cords. There was nothing in the pocket. So I tried again. I walked around the corner from where I was standing and saw a table. And there on the table was a deck of cards.

I picked up the cards. It was a normal sized brand new deck. The cards were slick and stiff. The backs of the cards were blank. I pulled one out and looked at it. There on the front was a picture of myself. I was sitting at a round table. My hair had its natural curl in it and was fairly long. I looked like I was an older teenager (maybe 17). I was smiling at the camera and holding up a dark box that looked like the size that a computer game would come in. The quality of the picture wasn't the best and was not real crisp or bright.

I thought that was so interesting and not what I expected so I pulled out another card. This time I was hoping for something that had words on it that would be interesting. Sure enough, this one did have words on it. But when I started to read, I found that it wasn't English. I read the words very carefully, I wanted to remember them so when I woke up I could write them down. I think I remember the first word--it was something like "S'eira" or "G'eira".

I decided to do it again. The next card had a picture of a cartoon dog on it. The dog was brown and sitting. It had its mouth open and had its tongue hanging out. I could see its teeth. I studied it hard so I could draw it when I woke up (I may give it a try later).

I put the deck of cards in my pocket.

What happened next is fuzzy. I think I flew around a bit. I remember going too slow, then forcing the scenery to go by faster. It worked.

I also remember walking through a school. As I was going out the door, I saw a poster on the glass door. I was seeing the words through the paper--they were all backwards. I was trying to read it. It was a Knock--Knock joke. I started reading it out loud. The first part was easy to read, even backwards, because it was so predictable. But when I came to the punchline I had trouble. Then I saw MK standing there I asked her to read it because she was standing on the other side of the door and could read it the right way. She started to read, but I don't remember her finishing.

I then remember standing on top of the roof somewhere and pulling the cards back out of my pocket. I looked at another card. It was a photo of an elephant. I looked at another. It was a rhino. Another was a Kangaroo. I flipped through several more and saw that these were all zoo animals.

The next one that stood out was a picture of a rhino escaping the zoo. The next had another animal escaping.

The next thing I know is that the escaped animlas are around me. I was still on the roof and looking down. There are many official looking people trying to round up the animals. 

Then suddenly there's the rhino running straight at me on the roof. I wait until it gets close, then I give a big jump and let it pass right under me. For some reason I thought that was really cool.

Then in front of me on the roof is Macaulay Culkin (about the same age as he was in the first Home Alone movie). He was giving the official people a hard time and making them angry.

I went up to him and grabbed him and put my arms around him like I was hugging him. I put his face between my hands and said to the officials in a sickeningly sweet but very sarcastic voice, "Just look at this face...how can you not just totally _love_ this boy...?"

And that's the last thing I remember before waking up.
__________________

----------


## Clairity

TS, another great dream!  

I especially loved how you first saw yourself on the cards and then zoo animals who ended up surrounding you!  ::D:

----------


## C911

I have a quick question before i try the water thing tonight:

The other night when i was lucid in a motocross dream, the finish line had 4 cards on it (the thing that stands over the finish line that is) cuz thats what it looks like back here in my town. But it had a 4 aces with different motocross racers on them, would that count? If not i will just go for the water one tonight, no biggie if it dont.

----------


## Clairity

C911, the basic task is to find a pack of playing cards, remove one card and to report back on the card you selected.

With respect to the above, I don't think your dream counts (but I could be wrong).  ::roll::

----------


## Caradon

Last night I went for the advanced task. I didn't make an animal, I ended up making a tornado rise out of a Lake. I'll just post the short version here.

I was with my brother, and I was showing him some things about the dream world. Like how to move things with your mind. we were in some odd room with furniture and junk piled all over the place. I eventually told him that I was going to go do the Lucid Task.  I Left the room And went outside. And the lake I saw earlier in the dream was still there. I walked up to the edge of the water and reached out with my mind. I began lifting a column of water out of the lake. At first it was only about as wide as an ice cream bucket, and a couple of feet high. As it rose up out of the lake, it was already beginning to spin. I kept bringing it up higher. And once it was about the height of a person I realized it looked like a tornado. And I thought, oh cool it's a tornado! And At this point, I thought I had already accomplished the task. I forgot I was supposed to be making an animal. I really Liked my tornado so I kept at it. I kept bringing it up higher and higher. And as it grew in height it also grew in width. And as it grew, it was also spinning faster and faster. Eventually it was the size of an actual tornado. Once I was satisfied with the way it looked, I began moving it across the Lake towards the shore.
I wanted to send it tearing across the land. But before it could reach Land I woke up.

----------


## Moonbeam

So close, Caradon!  I think we had the lucid task of making a tornado once too.

----------


## Caradon

Yeah, I remember reading about that one before I joined the forum. Summon a tornado and then jump into it.

----------


## C911

> C911, the basic task is to find a pack of playing cards, remove one card and to report back on the card you selected.
> 
> With respect to the above, I don't think your dream counts (but I could be wrong).



Hehe thanks clarity, was just tryin to dig for a gold. Anyway though if i go lucid tonight i will try the water thing.

----------


## Oneironaught

Great job, TS. Macaulay Culkin was an interesting surprise. And the zoo cards that summoned real animals, rhino on the roof... You show-off  ::D:

----------


## Acertine

Man I hate you guys and your success with the task of the month  :Sad: 

jk :wink2: 

I cant ever seem to do the task, every time I get lucid, I never remember the task, ever

I always seem to have my own agenda and the waking world doesn't have much say on what I do in my lucids

----------


## Clairity

I managed to complete the advanced task this morning!  (Note:  The pics below were the closest I could find to what I saw.)  :smiley: 

I got up and went to sleep on my living room couch about 3:45 am to try to WILD. 

I had been there for about 30 minutes when I felt myself "swaying" slightly and the room kind of "warped" and I was lucid.

I stood up and went outside. I found myself standing on the sidwalk of a large park. There were bushes of blue flowers on my right and I ran my hand over them as I passed to help ground myself in the dream.

http://attachments.postoffice.net/tp...ownloadID=DAFB

As I ran my hands over the flowers, some blue "dust" came off on my fingers and suddenly all the colors in my dream intensified.

I saw a large reflecting pool and realized that it was perfect place for me to attempt to create a water animal.

I walked up to it and, once I was a few feet from the edge, raised both hands and "willed" the water to rise. A "tube" of water about 4 foot wide slowly rose from the pool and, once it was about 7 foot high.. I silently commanded "become a horse".

Pieces of water started to fall away from the top of the tube and I saw the top of the horses head start to take shape. The head, once formed, began to shake furiously and the rest of the water was literally thrown off until only the rest of the horse's body remained.



While my arms were raised the horse bucked and pranced in place in the pool.. but when I lowered my hands.. the horse immediately dissolved and dropped back into the water.

Satisfied that I completed the task, I woke myself up to write it all down and then allowed myself to drift off into a non-lucid dream.

----------


## iadr

I just had the most incredible lucid dream this morning in which I completed both lucid tasks using the supplements of 4 mg of galantamine and 250 mg of choline...twice.

The first time was after 5 hours of sleep and only resulted in a very vivid dream.

The second time was after 7 hours of sleep and resulted in a very long lucid dream where I was able to remember to complete the two tasks

After flying into a small building where I saw an attractive lady laying on a couch I remembered that I wanted to complete the card task, after which a very large deck of playing cards appeared before me on a table, with all of the cards having a picture of the lady on one side of them.  

The first card I pulled out was a jack of hearts.

As I went through the deck pulling out other cards, the pictures on them changed to something that looked like pictures out of a Bible Story Book for Children.

I then flew out of this place determined to complete the second lucid task.  

Seeing a beautiful lake below me I flew down into the lake and began trying to sculpt a dog out of the water.

Having no luck getting the water to stay together while trying to sculpt the dog I started just throwing the water up in the air with my hands, after which I noticed a bunch of wild geese around me in the water.

I then realized that I had sculpted the geese when I threw the water up in the air.  

Wanting to make sure that this is how the geese had been created, I tried it once again, and sure enough as I threw water up in the air, a new goose appeared out of the water.

I then flew off and experimented with different ways of flying, flying forward and sideways, with the most fun being flying straight up in the air, and then zooming down toward the ground before flying straight back up again.

At one point I tried flying on my back which resulted in my having a short dream that I was Superman who had just gotten captured by Lex Luther. 

After that I decided that flying on my back was a bad idea, so just stayed upright and sideways while flying.

I flew around checking out buildings I found on my way, and at one point ended up in a large bar or nightclub where I flew all over the place, but eventually got tired of the music, so flew out through the wall.

I then saw a small building with an attractive gal out in the front of it, which I won't say what happened in that building, and which is the building I was still in when I finally decided to get up and use the bathroom.

It must be great to be a bird.

----------


## lucidbuddha

*BOTH TASKS COMPLETED!!*

I'm walking down the street and question reality. I jump up to fly and have very little control but am hovering nonetheless. I quickly plug my nose to gain more confidence and control. I fly 10-15 ft. above the sidewalk down the road and I remember the tasks. I see my mom sitting on a porch at a house. I land with a quick skip and ask her if she has a deck of cards. She goes in the house and brings a deck out. I look at the 1st card and it keeps changing but I see a 4 of Diamonds and then a Jack of Clubs.
I then notice a hose on the lawn and decide to try the advanced task. The hose is broken, it's only a foot long but I know it will work. I turn it on and try to get some water in my hands. All I needed to do was make a petting motion and the head, back and front legs appeared of a small puppy. I turn back to the hose to get more water and the puppy is already alive and he doesn't have hind legs! He's having some trouble so I quickly give him the rest of his body.

----------


## iadr

> *BOTH TASKS COMPLETED!!*
> I turn back to the hose to get more water and the puppy is already alive and he doesn't have hind legs! He's having some trouble so I quickly give him the rest of his body.



That's hilarious lucidbuddha!  Congratulations!

----------


## iadr

> I walked up to it and, once I was a few feet from the edge, raised both hands and "willed" the water to rise. A "tube" of water about 4 foot wide slowly rose from the pool and, once it was about 7 foot high.. I silently commanded "become a horse".



You almost sound like Moses parting the Red Sea, Clarity.  ::D:

----------


## Clairity

> You almost sound like Moses parting the Red Sea, Clarity.



LOL!! With the level of control I had in this LD.. if I had needed to part the Red Sea.. I probably could have done it!  :wink2: 

Hey we had a mini spurt of completed water tasks!  :boogie: 

Congrates iadr and lucidbuddha!! Fantastic water dreams!!

Well done!!  ::D:

----------


## pj

Advanced task completed... a little late in the month:
--
I am laying on the couch and attempt to WILD. It is pretty close to time for me to get up, as I heard the clock chime at 5:00. After what seems like a long time, I'm ready to give up but do an RC first. To my surprise, I'm dreaming.

I get up, tossing the quilt aside. The room is very dimly lit. I get up and smash my shins on a coffee table and the dream collapses.

I'm laying on the couch again and do an RC before getting up. I'm still dreaming.

I sit up carefully and then stand. Everything is very stable. I'm tangled in the quilt and don't want to trip, so I spend a few moments getting it unwrapped from my feet and tossing it aside. I stand up and decide to do a task. The only one I can remember is the water animal one, but I can't remember which month's task it is for.

I need water. Looking up at our living room ceiling, I decide that it is the bottom of a pool of water. I dive up into it.

I keep rising up and up, wondering when I'll find the surface. After a time, I thing it might be better to just head back to the bottom and do everything from down there, but as I'm thinking this I realize I'm on the surface. The room is tiled. It is like a school swimming pool from the 1960s.

I decide to create a water snake. I will a mound of water to rise up and then form it into a snake's head. Then I swim backwards and have it coming at me as if to attack. The head looks good, so I start forming up a body behind it. At one point, I put my hand into the snake's head, and it "heals" when I withdraw my hand.

I have a full snake on the surface of the water. Now I add a spine ridge and change the snout, gradually turning it into an oriental dragon. I touch it again, and it is now firm. It is quite beautiful.

I find myself on the couch again. It must be time to get up, so I rise. I'm still very tired and realize that I've had about three hour's sleep, as I remember getting to bed here around 2:00 in the morning. The lights are on in another room. I walk over and talk to a familiar dark-haired lady in a bathrobe, explaining that being overly tired sometimes makes for great lucid dreaming opportunities. She nods.

I look for the bathroom, as the dream fades away.

----------


## Clairity

> I need water. Looking up at our living room ceiling, I decide that it is the bottom of a pool of water. I dive up into it.
> 
> I keep rising up and up, wondering when I'll find the surface. After a time, I thing it might be better to just head back to the bottom and do everything from down there, but as I'm thinking this I realize I'm on the surface. The room is tiled. It is like a school swimming pool from the 1960s.



Now that's different.. rise up through your ceiling into a swimming pool! Very creative!  :wink2: 





> I have a full snake on the surface of the water. Now I add a spine ridge and change the snout, gradually turning it into an oriental dragon. I touch it again, and it is now firm. It is quite beautiful.



It sounds beautiful.. and so well behaved!  ::D: 

Man, ya gotta love those false awakenings.. especially if you realize you're having one!  :smiley: 

Congratulations on completing the advance task pj!  :boogie:

----------


## C911

Well today we had no school. So after i woke up i went around and did some chores and a few push ups and stuff to get my body to get tired, because i was going to try to AP through the day. After a while of that, i laid down and started to go through the process. But instead of keeping myself awake during the vibrations, i saw the dream coming and i thought i would go into a WILD instead, because of who knows why.

Anyway it rewarded me.

As i entered the dream, i went to one of the old egyptian pyramids. I always liked this stuff, and for some reason i thought i was in an AP, because it felt just like one and i was thinking for myself. I tried some basic maneuvers, like adding numbers in my head, and when i saw that whatever i added up appeared on the side of the pyramid, i realized, woa im not in a AP, i am in a lucid. The excitment almost took me out of the dream, but instead i focused on the sphinx and kept myself in. When i got settled down i walked over to the sphinx and it got up and ran a circle and then plopped right back down in the same position. Then it looked at me and in its eyes i could see my room. So i was like hey lets go to my room (dont know why i did this) but when i jumped up and flew into its eyes i was just plopped on my bed. 

When i looked around i noticed my computer was still on. I looked at the pc screen and it had the words "Lucid Task" on it, i put a sticky note on my computer to help remind me if i went into an AP, but instead of a sticky note it was just all over the screen. I thought, woa, the lucid task, what was it again? And when i thought about it i was like oh ya a deck of cards. I looked around and i couldnt see any cards, and i was like well what kind of crappy lucid is this. But then i was like ah screw it i cant find my cards and went into my kitchen which was flooding over. Apparently the sink had been left on and i ran over to shut it off. When i did a pesky squiriel kept turning it back on, and as i focused on the squirel i looked up and i was by a small lake in a forest with this squirrell running away.

Of course i didnt really think about the change so much, i pretty much thought it was a ok thing to do at the time. But then i was like, ok so there is no deck of cards in my room, but hey i see water! lets try to do the other one. But i was all confused, apparently my brain cant think very hard when im in a LD, because i was like what the heck was the water task again? Then i saw a fish jump out of the water and i rose my hand up and froze it into an ice cube, i have no idea why the heck i did that, but whatever.

Anyway after i saw it i rememberd, ohhh ya i was supposed to make a thing out of this water. Then i looked down at the middle of the lake and i was thinking to myself, that water is a greenish color, it must be perfect for making things rise up out of it! And again, i dont know why i thought that, but i did. Anyway i walked over to the green patch of water and i realized, hey im walking on water, sweet! and i ran around for a bit, but then i got back on track and went to the green water. I was thinking, what should i make hmm hmm, when that pesky squirrel jumps out of no where and lands on my head, then i crash and fall into the lake. I get out and the squirrel jumps away and im like ok no more distractions when i saw a whale at the other side of this lake. It was a small lake, but again my brain thought it could happen.

Anyway after i saw the whale i was like, woa, that is a extremely rare whale! ive gotta catch that thing! So i looked at the water and i was like ok, this is supposed to go into something, i know! And *i brang up my hands and out flew this gigantic boat with water sailors and wator pirates and water parrots and the boat was also full of water. But as it rose up they hurled a net at the whale and caught it. But for some reason i was like, heyy they shouldnt keep that whale all alone! So i then made three more whales pop out of the water, they where all water too, and i sent them into the cage the other whale was in. Then i was thinking, man my arms are tired so i let them down and the boat pirate said, "Aye thanks matey!" and i turned around and i thought, hey that was so cool. So then i made a jet ski pop out of the water, and i rode back to a cottage at the side of the lake*. Then i jumped out and went inside and i was back inside my room. The computer this time said "Good job!" in all yellow (like the names you get after you complete one of these) and i was like, oh ya, that was fun. Then i said to myself, well that was an interesting dream, lets wake up now, and then i did.

 I woke up at about 2:00 in the day and i wrote everything down as detailed as i could. I think i might have missed some stuff about Egypt because it was the first part of my dream, but the really cool stuff was still there. 

Hope this is what you guys wanted, either way i had a blast experiencing it  ::D:

----------


## Lunalight

Standard Task Completed!!

I'm late in the month, but it's done regardless.

I use the DEILD method, and have an FA.  I immediatly do the nose RC, and realize I am dreaming.  I try to remember the task, and easily recall both of them.  I decide to do the standard one, as it seems easy and is late in the month.  I wrench open my desk drawer looking for cards, only to find none.  I have an idea:  run to my cabinet that has game boards in it, there are sure to be cards in there.  I run there and find a pack easily.  There are other things besides cards in the box, notably a popsicle stick wrapped in paper that has a picure of an oriental dragon on it.  I grab a card.  On the back it looks like a standard bicycle card, but it is much thinner; I could see through it.  I turn it over.  There is a picture of a king, with fours in all the corners.  There is no symbol.  All the ink is a dark brown.  The king looks normal, except he has two heads facing opposite directions, connected by the back of the head.  At the bottom of the card it says "REPORT" in all caps.  I pull out another card for good measure.  It has the same picture, without numbers.  The card is also about one-and-a-half times as big as the first, though it was the same size while in the stack.  At the bottom of the card it says, "Reussarize the Presupposition Report."  At the top it says, "Resupposition Report," both in all caps.  Task done!!!  ::banana::

----------


## iadr

> Standard Task Completed!!
> I grab a card. On the back it looks like a standard bicycle card, but it is much thinner; I could see through it. I turn it over. There is a picture of a king, with fours in all the corners. There is no symbol. All the ink is a dark brown. The king looks normal, except he has two heads facing opposite directions, connected by the back of the head. At the bottom of the card it says "REPORT" in all caps. I pull out another card for good measure. It has the same picture, without numbers. The card is also about one-and-a-half times as big as the first, though it was the same size while in the stack. At the bottom of the card it says, "Reussarize the Presupposition Report." At the top it says, "Resupposition Report," both in all caps. Task done!!!



Excellent attention to detail Lunalight.  Funny how those cards look so much different in a dream isn't it?   ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Standard Task Completed!!
> 
>  At the bottom of the card it says, "Reussarize the Presupposition Report." At the top it says, "Resupposition Report," both in all caps. Task done!!!



Wow I'm impressed that you remember that!  I would have a hard time doing that. 

I wonder what it means?  Congrats, anyway!

----------


## Seeker

Congrats on the great tasks everyone.  I'd love to have an LD again.  These last two months have been soo hectic, I drop into bed exhausted and am not getting nearly enough hours in at night.

----------


## Lunalight

> Wow I'm impressed that you remember that! I would have a hard time doing that. 
> 
> I wonder what it means? Congrats, anyway!



That's funny that you said that, because when I looked at it I thought, "How can I remember all that?!" So I took a second to study it.  Thanks, too!

----------


## Xaqaria

Had a lucid in which I inadvertantly completed the first task.

I didn't have the tasks in mind but I was lucid and had ended up on some people's porch. As I was talking to them, a card flew off one of the tables and so I picked it up and put it back. Then, to try to prove to them that I was dreaming, I told them that I could guess what card was next to be drawn off the deck. I can't remember what I guessed, but I was wrong; the card was mostly blank accept for some writing in the bottom left hand corner, when I tried to read it, it was complete nonsense and I could watch it change as I read it. I looked away and then looked back and this time it had random letters and numbers on it that reminded me of a receipt.

----------


## Robot_Butler

My first substantial lucid in a couple years, and I halfway complete that advanced task.  After several weeks of getting back into keeping my dream journal, I had a vivid and long lasting dream with incredible lucidity.

It is a sunny summer day, and I am on a gondola ride/ ski lift like the ones at amusement parks.  The cable supporting the seats is strung between two gigantic palm trees that must be 200 feet tall.  I exit the ski lift and am immediately snowboarding at high speed down a dirt slope with absolutely no snow.  (Strange, I have never been snowboarding before).  I go off a jump, and shoot up high in the air.  I think to myself "wow, this is fun, it feels exactly like when I fly in my lucid dreams - oh crap this IS a lucid dream".  

As I am processing this, I land from my jump... in the ocean at the beach.  I surf to the shore, still on my snowboard.  I feel things are beginning to fade, so I look down at my feet, and focus on the feel of the sand between my toes (man, I miss living in Hawaii) to ground myself.  

As I look at the sand, I see little pieces of it blowing around in the breez, as if I have super sharp vision.  I move my hands back and forth and move the particles of sand like mini sandstorms.  I get really into it, and remember a time I did this in another dream.  I start creating abstract sculptures out of the sand without touching it (I sculpt with concrete in a bed of sand in real life).  

As I am pondering what to do, and scared that I will lose this dream, my sculpting reminds me of the task of the month.  I walk to the ocean, and wade into it waist deep (waves feel crazy weird in dreams).  I reach up and try to stop a wave before it crashes on me.  I stop it into a wall of water, and reach out to run my fingers along its edge.  The water still feels like it is moving under my fingers.  I begin to panic, seeing the wall of water growing higher and higher as the waves behind it push it further above me.  

I focus my mind on trying to sculpt the water, but it is too powerful, and swirling too fast.  I try to pull an animal out of the wave imagining something like a those crystal sculptures they sell at hallmark. Unexpectedly, I feel the water give, and suddenly thousands and thousands of live crabs pour out of the wall of water and crash down on me (sort of like that new pirates of the caribbean movie).  I freak out and wake up.

Man, I forgot how much freaking fun this is!!!

----------


## Oneironaught

From DJ:





> ...I hold a 2-liter bottle in my right hand and squeeze it, forcing its contents [water] to jet out towards the surface of the water pool. The water stream travels almost in a straight line (like a rod) then falls into the water. The splashes are only a few inches tall, even with the nearly 10 foot distance between us. I then empty the other two containers. It's almost as if the water is being sucked from the bottles, rather than ejecting from them: never spilling or missing its target.
> 
> My intention is to bring the water to life as it merges with the pool of water in the cylinder but nothing happens. I put the empty containers down and begin to sing out a series of progressively higher notes. I feel something will happen when I reach my highest note but my voice crackles. I begin the sequence again, this time holding each note longer then the one before it.
> 
> I close my eyes as I hold the final note. As the note rings out I hear a crackle in the wall to my left (past the other dining table). I look to see that the wall is now made of red brick and a rectangular hole has opened up. The opening measures about 4 feet tall by 3 wide and is lined with a decorative tan brick pattern. It's at least four feet deep.
> 
> I sing out the last few notes even longer still, expecting to see water come out in some form. I can see the leading edge of some sort of water entity emerging from the passageway. It is a deep ocean blue and has white stripes forming a pattern. It becomes apparent that this a jumbo version of "Nemo" from the Disney/Pixar movie "Finding Nemo". All the parts that should be orange were deep blue. This fish is only a form, it has no life. I can see the light distortions as waves ripple through its mass, almost like blue gelatin. Its dimensions are about 2 1/2 feet tall x 3 1/2 feet long x 10 inches wide.
> 
> As the water fish's tail completely emerges from the wall it begins to turn into a large stuffed plush fish, still blue with white strips. Everyone seems amazed this whole time. Nemo finally vanishes into thin air. ...



It may or may not count. I know I'll try again but it's been a dry month and this is all I have. Again I wait until the month is almost over before doing the task.

----------


## Moonbeam

> It may or may not count. I know I'll try again but it's been a dry month and this is all I have. Again I wait until the month is almost over before doing the task.



Looks OK to me!  Better late than never, Gh!

----------


## Caradon

That was was cool Oneironaught! I'm glad that you got to do the Task, seeing how it was your idea. And such a fun one too.

----------


## nyxx

Hi everyone,

This is my first post! I've been lurking for a while though, mostly on this thread...  :smiley: 

I tried Clairity's excellent WILD technique. It didn't lead to a WILD, as I lost consciousness and fell asleep after about an hour or so,  but it worked well enough to make me remember to do a reality test in a dream I had some time later. It was one of the longest lucid dreams I've had so far, with excellent control. Anyways, here's the relevant part:

...I'm flying over a landscape with lots of small streams and tall clumps of grass when I remember that I wanted to do the lucid task. There's plenty of water around, so I figure I'll try the water animal one. I land by a pond under a beautiful large willow tree, and start to move my hands in large circles over the water. 
I can feel the energy moving under my hands, and the water responds by swirling around. I want to make a horse, and for some reason I concentrate on making the legs first, since they seem the hardest to get right. That's not that useful though (nothing much happens to the water), so I stop that train of thought and just concentrate on "horse" - and it rises out of the water! It turns out to be a smallish very cartoony horse with stumpy legs and a large head, like something out of a Warner Brothers Cartoon. It's transparent, and I can see little air bubbles moving inside it. It's very pretty.
Then its material kind of congeals and turns opaque. It now has very bright colors. I decide to try riding into town on it, but that turns out to be hard because it insists on walking on two legs! I manage to stay on it anyways, although I briefly consider carrying it instead since that might be more comfortable. In town, we ride straight into a large pool hall, and as I get off the horse I see John Lennon leave through a side door. I'd like to talk to him, so I abandon the horse and walk after him....

----------


## Moonbeam

Congrats, nyxx, and welcome to Dream Views!  Cool dream, and a great first post!

----------


## Brendan13

I did the beginner task in my second lucid dream ever.  I was wandering through the lakebed around my house when I remembered so I ran/flew back to my house and went into my room and grabbed a deck. When I pulled it out it had a kind of triangular shape in ech corner then in the center there was a very beautiful pattern that I can't remember well enough to describe very well.  So here is my best shot, it was a tan color and had so many tiny lines that wound under and around eachother in a big intricate pattern that I would never have thought of.

----------


## naikou

Yay! I completed the first task!  :boogie: 

I started the dream in my bed, and did a reality check, instantly becoming lucid. The first thing I thought about was the lucid task of the month, and I found a deck of playing cards on my bookshelf. I randomly pulled from from the deck, and my card came out looking like this:

Don't ask me what the symbol on the top is supposed to be...

The back of the card looked like the typical pattern you see. It was the pattern in the top left of this picture: http://www.djmcadam.com/images/squeezers02.jpg

----------


## Moonbeam

Two more in under the wire!  Congrats, Brendan 13 and naikou!

----------


## Oneironaught

I sort of did the basic task again; this time in a lucid. But I didn't actually draw the card from the deck myself so it may not even count.

From my DJ





> ...
> 
> I now find myself sitting in the house's lounge. On the couch next to me - on my left - is my youngest Brother, R (He's much younger than his current real life age but I didn't notice that at the time). To our right is another, longer couch with about 5 people talking amongst themselves. Against the wall on our left side of the room is a small table with 4 people sitting around it playing cards. The guy nearest me tosses a card at a three-tall card wall he's making on the table. The card he tossed lands perfectly in place in top of the card house wall.
> 
> Yes, I _am_ dreaming! I turn to my Brother, R, and say: "Look at those cards the guys are using." Since there's a number of them stacked edge to edge we can easily see the faces. "Look at that one, a *99 of clubs*. And how about that one there? Do you know what that means?" I look him in the eye and continue, "That means we're dreaming!"
> 
> ...





*EDIT:* From what I can recall, the card looked very much like this:

----------


## Seeker

Congrats everyone!  Some pretty cool experiences!   :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> I tried Clairity's excellent WILD technique. It didn't lead to a WILD, as I lost consciousness and fell asleep after about an hour or so, but it worked well enough to make me remember to do a reality test in a dream I had some time later. It was one of the longest lucid dreams I've had so far, with excellent control.



nyxx, I'm so glad my technique helped you (your post made my weekend)!  :smiley: 

Congrats on your LD and on completing the task (quite an IMPRESSIVE first post)!!  :boogie: 

Congratulations to *everyone* on completing the tasks.. well done!!  ::D:

----------

